# Possible new build



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi :wave:

After earning some extra cash, I am looking to build a new PC to replace my current P4 machine. I have found a few parts online, but as I have never done anything like this before I am still a bit unsure.

Here are the parts I have in mind:
Intel i5-2500K Quad Core
Corsair CMX6GX3M3A1600C9 XMS3 6GB DDR3 SDRAM
Gigabyte SKT-1366 GA-X58A-UD3R Motherboard
Ezcool H550D BLACK Computer Case with 500W PSU

The motherboard is stated as having IDE connections, so I plan to use my current IDE HDD and optical drives for the time being. Also, it does not say that the board has onboard graphics, is this the case or am I not reading it correctly? :4-dontkno

Eventually I plan to purchase a blu-ray drive, SATAIII HDD/SSD, HD GPU and a new PSU.

So, will these parts fit together correctly?


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

Not quite.. the motherboard is a 1336 socket while you picked the new Sandy Bridge processor for the 1155 socket

I'd recommend you go with a different Asus or Gigabyte board which is a 1155 socket and also a different ram of the same brand you chose, corsair is one of the best(for compatibility check here: Learn & Explore)

for a psu I'd recommend an XFX 750W or corsair TX 750 to ensure future upgrades have enough power, for HDD I recommend Western Digital Caviar Black max up to 1TB, not more


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi afcarl666,

I agree with Niram. Very good power supplies include brands such as Seasonic, Corsair, and XFX.

Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Look over our suggested build list for ideas and compatibility: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html
PSU's included with cases are generally low quality to junk and that one is no exception.
SeaSonic made PSU's (SeaSonic-all XFX-Corsair (TX-VX-AX-HX) are top quality.


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies :smile:

Initially I was looking at an i7 which would fit this motherboard, I hadn't noticed this one was different. Is there any noticable difference between the i5 and i7, as the i7 is around £70 more expensive?

This one any good?:
Gigabyte Z68MX UD2H B3 SKT1155 Motherboard
Corsair CMZ8GX3M2A1866C9 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3 Vengeance Memory

I notice it doesn't mention ATA/IDE connections, if I use a converter like this, will I be able to connect and boot from my current ATA drive until I have the money for a SATA drive?

I notice this board has an internal GPU, and is cheaper :grin:. Would the 500w PSU be sufficient until I buy a dedicated GPU?


Thanks Tyree, I have had a look at that list. I'm looking for the best system I can get for around £400, which is why I am trying to leave the PSU and GPU if possible until a later date. However, I had bookmarked this for when I have the money.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

power supplies that come with cases are normal junk and I would never trust a psu that came with a case with no name. you should be the case and psu seperatley and it should be a good make such as corsair, xfx or seasonic


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

2X2GB is more than enough for any game and most all apps.
Converters will work but they can sometimes be troublesome.
Buying a 500W now will only require spending more later. The PSU is the most important part of the PC so getting what you need in the beginning is the best option.


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

I have just done 3 weeks at work due to the school holidays, but for some reason I'm not getting paid in one go, it is spread over a few months. This is why I only have around £400 now, so I might not be able to afford the better PSU just yet. Though if the RAM below is ok, I should be able to afford the PSU as well.


I found the RAM using the corsair memory finder, and this was the lowest amount it found. Is it better to run single or dual sticks, as I have found this and this. Both 4GB, but the single is slightly cheaper.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

the 2x2GB set is better than the single 4GB stick cause of dual channel, you can actually notice the difference in performance between single 4GB and dual 4GB channel


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks, I'll get the dual channel then.

When I get a GPU, I am looking at a top end AMD/NVIDIA card, would the 850w be sufficient?

And is there any difference between the AMD and NVIDIA cards?


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

well a few nvidia cards use more power than the AMD ones and they have different features and can work better on different games

they are more less the same, matters mostly on personal preference 

take 2 cards from both and compare, see benchmarks and see which one is better

and 850W would be enough if its good quality


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you're going with the Gigabyte Z68MX UD2H B3 Mobo, 2X2GB of DDR3 1066‚DDR3 1333 or DDR3 1600.
AMD GPU's usually offer the best bang for buck but either will work fine with the Intel Mobo chips.
850W would probably be overkill but you can never have too much power and the PSU will only use as much power that the hardware demands.


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll probably go with AMD then, as I have only ever had PCs with ATI cards that was my personal preference. I'm not a huge PC gamer, but then my PC isn't really up to playing any games newer than The Sims 1.

To lower costs I am not getting the case I listed. I realised earlier that my current PC has a perfectly good case, so I plan to use this instead.

I'm still torn between the i5 and i7, is the i7 worth the extra cash? I don't use any power hungry applications now, but over the next few years I will need to due to college/uni work.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

are you sure your case is big enough for the graphic card? nowadays graphic cards are quite long

difference between the 2500k and 2600k is big if you overclock, as the 2600k performs much better than 2500k when you overclock both, but for standard use they aren't much different, you'll be able to do anything with the 2500k and have the ability to overclock in several years if you feel the need for more GHz


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Niram raises a good point. Is your case an OEM?


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't know what case it is, but its not OEM. And it looks big. There is 27cm between the back of the case and the hard drive, which is currently in line with my GPU. I can move the hard drive down if needed, but I think that should be enough space.

So many questions, I never realised there were so many things you had to look at when building a PC. 

Another thing I have noticed is that no new case = no new fan. Are there specific fans that I would need for this processor? I'm guessing that the stock P4 fan I have atm wouldn't be enough. And my current case only has a CPU fan. With those specs and a much fuller case, should I get some case fans as well?

Thanks for all your help so far :wink:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A CPU fan will come with the CPU.
What case do you have? A CPU/Case fan sounds like an OEM (Dell-HP-etc,) case.


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ah thats good. There is no case fan atm, its definitely not OEM. My dads mate built it out of bits he got from a PC market around 7-8 years ago. I saw a similar case a few years ago in Maplin, but a different colour.

I was wondering if I should get a/some case fan/s for the new build?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

One 120mm fan in front (blowing in) and one in the rear (blowing out) is usually enough.


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok thanks.

I have been looking now at potential GPUs, and I am really confused by the AMD number system they have for their cards. 

These are the cards I have highlighted so far:
Asus 1GB Radeon HD 5870 Stalker Edition PCI-E2.1 - *£261.61*
ASUS 1GB RADEON HD 6870 PCIe 2.0 - *£179.95*
XFX Radeon HD 6870 PCIe 2.1 - *£138.00*
Asus ATI Radeon HD 6950 DirectCu II Graphics Card (2GB) - *£232.70*

The 6950 definitely looks the most powerful, its the size of a house brick. But then the 5870 is more expensive. And is the XFX 6870 much less powerful than the rest given the price difference?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the 6950 is the most powerful but you will need atleast a 750w psu to run it. A corsair 750TX would suit it.


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

a 6850 is the best for the price given but if you insist, the 6950 would do as greenbrucelee pointed out


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

To be honest, after trying to get the best parts possible relative to cost for the rest of the PC, I don't think I can justify such a price hike for a model that isn't much higher.

I think I have everything covered except thermal paste, is there anything I have missed?

To recap:
Gigabyte Z68MX UD2H B3 SKT1155 Motherboard
Intel i5 2500k
Corsair CMPSU-850TXV2UK Enthusiast Series TX850 V2 High Performance 850W Power Supply
Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 XMS3 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 SDRAM Memory
XFX Radeon HD 6870 PCIe 2.1
Iomax ATA/SATA converter to use present HDD
2x Zalman 120mm Silent Case Fan
Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

remember if you are going to use your current hard drive with your current os then you will have to do a repair installation of windows before installing the new motherboard drivers.


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

That hopefully shouldn't be an issue, as the PC is running Ubuntu and not Windows. :smile:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

afccarl666 said:


> That hopefully shouldn't be an issue, as the PC is running Ubuntu and not Windows. :smile:


oops I forgot.

Good luck


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

Haha thanks :smile:

I'll let you know how it goes once I get the parts.

Thanks everyone for your help :grin:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What case did you decide on? The one you linked is pretty flimsy. Good quality cases come with at least one 120MM fan.
The AS paste won't be a necessity as the CPU will come with a pre-applied Thermal pad.


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm going to use the one I currently have to begin with. I think it best to go to a PC store for the case so I can see first hand what the cases are like.

Ideally I would want a glossy black one to match the other stuff I have. I would also like front USB3 connectors or one that would be easy to fit USB3 into. Are there any particular ones you would recommend?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I primarily use CoolerMaster cases and some Antec.


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

I found a cheap CoolerMaster case that I quite like. It has a fan included and a mesh at the front with air filters, so I think that should help keep the dust out of the case.

Cooler Master Elite 335 Mid Tower ATX PC Case - Black: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I've used several of those. Good quality and functional.


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll probably go for that one then.

Quick question on the PSU. Looking at CoolerMaster cases I noticed a 650w 80+ PSU that is much cheaper than the Corsair equivalent and about half the price of the 850w.

I used the calculator linked in the PSU info sticky, and it has come out at 580w even after adding a large OC, Blu-Ray drive and a few other things that I might consider in the future.

It didn't seem like a lot to me, do you think 650w enough?


----------



## Niram (Jun 20, 2009)

your system under maximum load probably uses around 500W and since no power supply works at 100% and they degrade during time, I'd recommend you get as much as you budget allows but the only great quality brands are Corsair(TX-HX-AX), XFX and Seasonic


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

CoolerMaster PSU's are not recommended and the PSU is the last place to cut corners on quality in an attempt to save money. 650W would be the minimum for a 6870 GPU and 750W would give you some headroom. 
XFX Core Edition PRO650W $95: Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO650W (P1-650S-NLB9) 650W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 $100: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

XFX Core Edition PRO750W $121: Newegg.com - XFX Core Edition PRO750W (P1-750S-NLB9) 750W ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply

CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 $120: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

The price of the CoolerMaster was what made me look into it as a possibility, it was so much cheaper than the others. I do have that bit extra to spend, but obviously I still want to spend as little as possible.

I don't want to risk anything with the PSU, last think I want is to damage anything else because I saved a few £, which is why I asked you guys that know about these things first. I think I will stick to the 850w Corsair. Same price as the 750w, so theres no reason not to :smile:

Its a shame newegg don't ship to the UK, their prices would work out cheaper than over here :sigh:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There's a reason the CoolerMaster is cheaper. Low quality = cheaper price. :smile:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

afccarl666 said:


> The price of the CoolerMaster was what made me look into it as a possibility, it was so much cheaper than the others. I do have that bit extra to spend, but obviously I still want to spend as little as possible.
> 
> I don't want to risk anything with the PSU, last think I want is to damage anything else because I saved a few £, which is why I asked you guys that know about these things first. I think I will stick to the 850w Corsair. Same price as the 750w, so theres no reason not to :smile:
> 
> Its a shame newegg don't ship to the UK, their prices would work out cheaper than over here :sigh:


I am in the uk and always use Overclockers UK


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

Tyree said:


> There's a reason the CoolerMaster is cheaper. Low quality = cheaper price. :smile:


The other models are around a similar price to the XFX and Corsair equivalents, which is why I was curious.

If I had wanted a really cheap one, I could get a Colors-IT 750w for £30 :laugh:


----------



## deleted6052011 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks greenbrucelee, they are slightly cheaper than amazon :smile:

What is the difference between the OEM and retail processors, is it just a shorter guarantee?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

afccarl666 said:


> Thanks greenbrucelee, they are slightly cheaper than amazon :smile:
> 
> What is the difference between the OEM and retail processors, is it just a shorter guarantee?


OEM dont usually have a cooler with them so you have to buy it seperately the retail ones do.

I always buy OEM if possible because I prefer usuing aftermarket coolers because I overclock.


----------

